# What are you asking for, for Christmas



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm getting treated to a weekend at grivs for christmas from my mom... treating myself to an AlphaElite.. and from my dad i'm getting to visit him... 

there is more i would like but i'm good with what i have


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

doinker fatty 
and another dozen x10 protours 
for archery thats all what comes to mind

but there are other things as well


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Don't want, don't need, didn't ask for anything this year. Just thankful for what I do have.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

2 10.5 in Doinker feild stabs in black for my Vendetta so i can hunt, and a Doinker offset bracket... maybe another doinker stab for a backup for the pse for spots, like an older carbon one


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

thats awsome guys I just want to see what the new athens is and also the bowtech invasion before I get a new bow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

not that its archery related but what i would really like for christmas it so mend things with a friend of mine

invasion looks like its gonna be a real shooter


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

12 days off work.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Remington 870 Supermag Synthetic in 12GA.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

A girlfriend 

dozen GT ultralight 22s
Axcell armotech hd pro
trail cam(s)

and, wouldn't mind some cash for the new Athens Excell


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a few things on my list, not much but that's because some of the stuff on my list is more money than my usual presents are.
The cheapest is some Muzzy broadheads (really low on them) and a Z7 t-shirt
also a new stabilizer (my mini s-coil isn't balancing right for me especially when you get further out to 50+ yards where you have a tad more arc and the bow tilts back to me some which I can't stand) probably a regular S-coil or an Axion harmonic stabilizer (keep in mind this is on my HUNTING bow so that's why I'm not getting a 12" b-stinger or something in that means, just whatever gets the job done) and also what not having 2 do with archery is an airsoft bolt action sniper rifle because I want to be the guy that will hit the opponents from 50+ yards away and not 20 feet away because the airsoft gun that I have is almost useless against some of my friends airsoft guns. and as of now that's all I really am asking for because when it comes to bow stuff I usually just get it myself instead of waiting for Christmas or my birthday since I'm too impatient


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

added to mine is a case of 12 Ga 2 3/4 clay loads. a remington soft case. and a Gold Ring genesis case with a doz. of the new Easton genesis arrows.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

im sure you can jake! 


N7709K said:


> not that its archery related but what i would really like for christmas it so mend things with a friend of mine
> 
> invasion looks like its gonna be a real shooter


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

A NEW BOW!! hahahah not really i love my bow. I would like a new set of arrows. And a new case for my bow. Theres some other stuff but thats all i can think of thats archery related right now


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i already got my present. a little redhead named cheyenne. new GF's are always great around xmas


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

QAD ultrarest proLD
Rangefinder
Arrows of some kind
Scentblocker Bone Collector Freak Nasty suit


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

a buck woodsman knife and money


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm with Stonecoldkiller. No need to want. That being said, I would really like everyone to stop trashing the house after I spend a week cleaning it


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> QAD ultrarest proLD
> Rangefinder
> Arrows of some kind
> Scentblocker Bone Collector Freak Nasty suit


there is nothing wrong with the ultra rest pro LD but it is worth the extra money to get the HD


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

its coming down to a few weeks until i get my doinks and sidebar bracket.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

$ for my new hoyt recurve bow


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

HOYT CARBON ELEMENT. lol just kidding My parents don't have a $1,000 to spend


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Money. Gotta pay for a mount, and saving up for a new video camera and a boat.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> HOYT CARBON ELEMENT. lol just kidding My parents don't have a $1,000 to spend


its actually 1600


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> its actually 1600


its 1600 for the carbon matrix 1100 for the carbon element


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> A girlfriend
> 
> dozen GT ultralight 22s
> Axcell armotech hd pro
> ...


looks like we got the same list! lol


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

oh u guys and ur need for girls! hahaha


09Admiral said:


> looks like we got the same list! lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> oh u guys and ur need for girls! hahaha


true that!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

its $1200ish for the element and matrix


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahahaah sometimes i wonder about you guys :wink:


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> true that!!!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

A Summit Open Shot climber. Except I didnt ask, I just ordered it 10 minutes ago. I'll be doing some fancy lawyerin' when the box arrives


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have actually changed my mind on what I am asking, what I'm asking for Christmas is an Axcel Armortech 7 pin .019 sight for my Z7, and what I will do is when I get the sight I will then sell my older one and I will either go and but that airsoft sniper rifle or use it for buying some arrows or something since I'd much rather get the sight instead of the airsoft gun since I really want to get a 7 pin sight and I know that the Axcels are really good sights since I want to get a top notch sight and not have to buy any more. The viper diamondback sight that I have is really nice although it doesn't have the micro adjusts like other sights but I want something more top notch I guess I could say.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

tackscall said:


> A Summit Open Shot climber. Except I didnt ask, I just ordered it 10 minutes ago. I'll be doing some fancy lawyerin' when the box arrives


I don't like the open shot climbers, I feel too unsafe in them even though I have a safety harness on, summits are really nice along with api's but some of their regular climbers the seat is high enough to where you can sit down and shoot even with the bar there.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Ignition kid said:


> I don't like the open shot climbers, I feel too unsafe in them even though I have a safety harness on, summits are really nice along with api's but some of their regular climbers the seat is high enough to where you can sit down and shoot even with the bar there.


Is it because the platform is short or no bar in the front? I have a Lone Wolf now so I'm not worried about the bar


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

tackscall said:


> A Summit Open Shot climber. Except I didnt ask, I just ordered it 10 minutes ago. I'll be doing some fancy lawyerin' when the box arrives


I have used my grandpas new open shot this season and its really light and I dont feel unsafe in it its just that I feel more relaxed in the viper. The platform is little on it but you can get used to that easy, you will have a good time with it, it is a good stand!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I have used my grandpas new open shot this season and its really light and I dont feel unsafe in it its just that I feel more relaxed in the viper. The platform is little on it but you can get used to that easy, you will have a good time with it, it is a good stand!


Ok cool thanks


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> Remington 870 Supermag Synthetic in 12GA.


Nice!! I just bought a 11-87 12ga. Super-Mag. It's a sweet shooter. Oh and if you shoot 3.5" out of your 870 you should buy a recoil pad because it kicks like a mule with them.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Jake,

870's dont come with a recoil pad? hmm good to know... i guess i've never noticed all the times i've looked at them

my benelli isn't bad at all with 3.5", kinda nice


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Jake,
> 
> 870's dont come with a recoil pad? hmm good to know... i guess i've never noticed all the times i've looked at them
> 
> my benelli isn't bad at all with 3.5", kinda nice


They do. I he is trying to say I need to put either a bigger one on or add a limbsaver.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

tackscall said:


> Is it because the platform is short or no bar in the front? I have a Lone Wolf now so I'm not worried about the bar


 no bar in the front, I just don't feel as safe that's all, and I have an API grand slam and my dad has a summit of some kind and we have the seats adjusted to where we can shoot sittind down even with the bar being there, and I like the bar to use for laying my bow down on it and you have that bar there so during gun season you have a gun rest as well.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Just to pat for my stabs, rest and scope. Money for a lense for my new scope ans them shooting clothes, can't have to much hoyt or under armor gear. 

Oh, and a new shimano fishing reel, castiac. Will be a nice reel for flippin and pitchin


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

add hoyt clothes to my list! ahah


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> add hoyt clothes to my list! ahah


 same


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

add a Xtreme Stabilization Custom shooter shirt to mine.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

thats the only way to go! haha


LittleBucker said:


> same


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

A good recurve bow. And a set of keys to the truck


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

traditional or olympic recurve?


need-a-bow said:


> A good recurve bow. And a set of keys to the truck


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Spothog wiseguy release, and some sorel glacier boots.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

A good buck to shoot at or new arrows dang squirrels keep nchewing them in half or a good gun that kicks REALLY hard


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I aint got time for gurls


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmm, well im sure i will be getting plenty of miscilaneous archery stuff (you can never have to much  )
aside from that, nothing special...hopefully a pair of tickets to country usa 2011 and maybe a little $$, some new clothes, and a new pair of cowboy boots


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Jake,

I meant an aftermarket recoil. My 11-87 doesn't kick bad at all with 3.5".
What kind of Benelli do you have??

Jake


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

add to mine, a new macbook air !!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

A really BIG buck and a i pod


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

you guys are more trouble than we are ahaha jk


arhoythunter said:


> I aint got time for gurls


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarcherygal said:


> you guys are more trouble than we are ahaha jk


Actually, girls' _choices_ are the trouble. 'Cause guys are like sofas. We are what we are. You females choose us. Unfortunately, the trouble starts when you wanted a soft sofa but got yourself one that's firm. There are plenty of soft sofas out there, but it had the pattern you liked so you went with that one, regardless of the other qualities you found necessary later. Sadly, this causes trouble for both the females and the sofas... I mean males.

I do think this is one of my best relationship analogies


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I was just wondering what you guys and girls have on your christmas list. I am thinking of just asking for money since the ATA show isnt until january 6. Because I don't want to get something and then something new come out at the ATA show.


-------
Hello
Thats a wise decision.
Hope i make it there this year. But its oh so cold there,and slippery.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> thats the only way to go! haha


Yep


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

what bow do you shoot?


LittleBucker said:


> Yep


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Hoyt all the way


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

well i kinda figured that...which one...oh wait its in ur signature ahah sorry


LittleBucker said:


> Hoyt all the way


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

You shoot recurve right


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah olympic recurve 


LittleBucker said:


> You shoot recurve right


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> you guys are more trouble than we are ahaha jk


That's what they all say.:secret:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I already got a GF. So al I want is money.

Jake


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> yeah olympic recurve


 Cool


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

of course it is! haha


LittleBucker said:


> Cool


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> i already got my present. a little redhead named cheyenne. new GF's are always great around xmas


Ya it's the best to get them after christmas though...that way your money stays in your pocket


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah i cant believe u just said that! haha


Joe(y) said:


> Ya it's the best to get them after christmas though...that way your money stays in your pocket


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

Im gonna ask for some new arrows, as I have broken a few and broke my bros :embara: so had to give him mine. And some more tips and maybe some broadheads.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

kegan said:


> Actually, girls' _choices_ are the trouble. 'Cause guys are like sofas. We are what we are. You females choose us. Unfortunately, the trouble starts when you wanted a soft sofa but got yourself one that's firm. There are plenty of soft sofas out there, but it had the pattern you liked so you went with that one, regardless of the other qualities you found necessary later. Sadly, this causes trouble for both the females and the sofas... I mean males.
> 
> I do think this is one of my best relationship analogies


that has to be the funniest simile to describe guys ever. and its true.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> Ya it's the best to get them after christmas though...that way your money stays in your pocket


You are one smart guy!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

corpralbarn said:


> that has to be the funniest simile to describe guys ever. and its true.


Thanks, feel free to use it. If people don't agree with you afterwards, they're usually too busy laughing to argue anymore


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Man idk about having a girlfriend. the money you put into a relationship could buy tons of archery, or for me fishing, gear. I mean i look at it like this. I have tons of girlfriends..... 4 bows, 8 guns, 24 fishin rods, a boat and 3 atvs. So im set haha


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

I ask my family and friends not to buy me anything this year. Then I backed up and did tell my church family that there was a certain kind of socks that I liked to wear, and a preacher can never have enough of ink pens and handkerchiefs. I am like everyone else, I want alot of stuff, but I am content with what I have. Personally I desire prayer and a closer walk with the Lord Jesus Christ. Give mine to a needy kid.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah yall act like we are so horrible all the time. if ya didnt love us so much you wouldnt spend the money all the time haha


outdoorsman193 said:


> Man idk about having a girlfriend. the money you put into a relationship could buy tons of archery, or for me fishing, gear. I mean i look at it like this. I have tons of girlfriends..... 4 bows, 8 guns, 24 fishin rods, a boat and 3 atvs. So im set haha


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarcherygal said:


> hahah yall act like we are so horrible all the time. if ya didnt love us so much you wouldnt spend the money all the time haha


Excellent point, since when did relationships necessitate going broke?


----------



## kturn52 (Dec 3, 2010)

my wonderful Christmas present this year will be my first Mathews! WHOO HOO! Im hoping that this baby is the best ive ever shot because its the most expensive. Its a mathews Drenalin LD 2009 off ebay for $380. Killer deal! came with winners choice strings, dead end string stop, and new focus grip. 
I already know its on its way so it really stinks that i cant get it till the 25th. Dont yall hate that!?!?


----------



## kturn52 (Dec 3, 2010)

and by the way, im with the ol' outdoorsman193. im pretty sure hes got it all figured out.  hahahaha


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> Ya it's the best to get them after christmas though...that way your money stays in your pocket


if your gonna wait why not wait another 2 months till after valintines day


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> traditional or olympic recurve?


Ill take any bow. Ive wanted to try olympic for a while. I just learned that theres some olympic archery comps near my town here in mexico so thats an option for competing


----------

